# Se faire rembourser le contrat de remplacement



## Kdou (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Tout le monde,

J'ai fait appelle à une assistante maternelle de remplacement car celle qui garde habituellement mon fils était en formation, j'ai même un document justifiant ces jours d'absences. Savez-vous comment et auprès de qui je peux me faire rembourser le salaire de l'assistante remplaçante car bien sur j'ai payé les deux ?
Merci pour vos messages


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

Renseignez-vous auprès du conseil général de votre ville pour savoir si il y une prise en charge des frais supplémentaires 

À mon époque c'était le CG qui s'en occupait 
Mais ça a peut-être changé depuis


----------



## Ladrine 10 (27 Octobre 2022)

Tout dépend du type de la formation
Formation obligatoire AM ou formation en continu
Je pense pas que se soit la même chose au niveau remboursement 
Mais logiquement votre AM aurait dû vous fournir toutes ces informations
Il me semble


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Idem, à mon époque (il y a plus de 15 ans) mes PE devaient d'abord payer et déclarer ma remplaçante puis ils envoyaient la copie du BS de ma remplaçante + la copie de ma convocation à notre CD. Ils étaient alors remboursés mais d'une somme forfaitaire (totalement ecoeurant car la sommes était en dépit des minimums légaux!). A mon souvenirs tout ceci était expliqué dans un courrier que j'avais reçu avec ma convocation et que je remettais à mes PE.

Le mieux étant de chercher sur le net le n° de tel de votre Conseil Départemental puis de les appeler pour leur demander la marche à suivre.
Surtout ne vous laissez pas décourager de demander ce remboursement car les CD font déjà pas mal d'économie avec tous les PE qui trouvent une autre solution sans frais ou n'osent pas demander pourtant c'est bien aux CD de financer et je trouve qu'il est déjà très inconfortable pour vous de devoir faire l'avance de ces frais.

On parle bien de la formation obligatoire (la deuxième partie de sa formation obligatoire, elle a donc je suppose moins de 5 ans d’Agrément).


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Autrefois il y a bien longtemps ... j'avais remplacé ma collègue pour sa formation des 60h j'avais eu une feuille où j'avais noté mes jours et heures travaillés avec chaque enfant accueillis et j'avais eu un remboursement par le CG et ma collègue devait être payée par ses employeurs normalement ... mais cela a dû changer !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Comme a dit ladrine 10 faut déjà savoir qu elle type de formation fait Assmat


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

En effet Angèle ça dépend des moments et des CD.

Je me souviens il y a une dizaine d'année avoir rencontré une AM d'Alsace qui m'avait expliqué que pour elle sa formation obligatoire avait eut lieu dans les locaux du CD à l'étage avec une crèche au RDC où les AMs en formation obligatoire pouvaient déposer les accueillis ainsi donc non seulement les PE n'avaient pas l'obligation de trouver une remplaçante mais ne faisaient pas l'avance non plus. L'AM, elle reste toujours payée par ses PE durant ces heures de formation obligatoire.

La meilleure solution reste donc d'apeller le CD.

Pour une formation continue (volontaire mais pas obligatoire donc), normalement les PE ne paient pas leur AM car celle ci est payée par les AGEFOS ainsi si le PE choisi de la remplacer par une autre AM il peut payer cette dernière.


----------

